# Lea & Perrin teriyaki



## archeryrob (Nov 7, 2018)

FYI, my wife found this at Wally mart and went back tonight and bought all 4 in the store. It’s not as sweet and has a whorechestersire flavor, how ever you spell that. She it putting it on wings. I never really loved teriyaki until now


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 7, 2018)

Veri Veri hoison is also very good.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

I clicked on your picture.
I had no idea Teriyaki existed in 1835. :eek:
(Hey, sez since 1835 on the bottle...) :rolleyes:

But I've always felt Lea & Perrins was a standard to go by.
I'll look for this stuff, Thanks!
(Not having much luck yet.)


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2018)

I always ask for Lea & Perrins by name. I can't spell woresthershire either!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

Where Chester? Worcestershire. Hey, my spell check knows how to speel it. :confused:
Weird name Wor ces ter shire. Is it named after a town in Britain?

I think it is just easier to say "Lea & Perrins" .....

This ain't no downstream sauce.;)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2018)

Fun Fact... Teriyaki is dated back to the 1500's in Japan. The word refers to a Sauce, Teri or Tere, of cooked Soy Sauce, Sake and Sugar, reduced until thick, brushed on meat and Grilled, Yaki cooked...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks JimmyJ!
Good to know some history on it.

Has Saki in it, no wonder I like it. :eek::rolleyes:


----------



## ksblazer (Nov 8, 2018)

My go to Teriyaki sauce is Yoshidas

Give it a try


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Fun Fact... Teriyaki is dated back to the 1500's in Japan. The word refers to a Sauce, Teri or Tere, of cooked Soy Sauce, Sake and Sugar, reduced until thick, brushed on meat and Grilled, Yaki cooked...JJ



JJ without having to google it what is Sake?

I use kikkoman as it's what's readily available here and all I know.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> JJ without having to google it what is Sake?
> 
> I use kikkoman as it's what's readily available here and all I know.
> 
> Chris




In Vietnam, Sake was called "Rice Wine".
We drank some out of a Crock that we had to drink with long straws, so you could get past the thick layer of Maggots on or near the surface. No, I wouldn't do it again!
Funny what you'll try when you're in a situation like that.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> In Vietnam, Sake was called "Rice Wine".
> We drank some out of a Crock that we had to drink with long straws, so you could get past the thick layer of Maggots on or near the surface. No, I wouldn't do it again!
> Funny what you'll try when you're in a situation like that.
> 
> Bear



Boy, am I glad I was born in the 60's. Between that explanation of sake and a friend of mine at work describing his experience in Nam. I don't think I would have made it. 

More power to you guys.

Chris


----------

